# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکوری 1401 اعلام حضور کنن

## من همان سیزدهم

***

----------


## Zero_Horizon

:Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> شما که ماشالله آقای دکتری ؟*


*داداش سن رو دیدم کپ کردم .... واقعن 39 سالته ؟

ایولا داری که میخوای برای هدفت تلاش کنی

موفق باشی*

----------


## omidcr7

بریم واسه ۱۴۰۱.. منم هدفم داروی تهرانه

----------


## Mhdse77

سلام...
منم میخوان ۱۴۰۱ کنکور بدم ، بنظرتون برای ۱۴۰۱ تاثیر معدل مثبته؟یا باید ترمیم شرکت کنیم؟������

----------


## BARONI

من پزشکی تهران

----------


## aria01876

سلام خسته نباشید 
منم کنکوری 1401 هستم وئ یازدهمم از همین الان دارم خودم رو برای کنکور اماده میکنم البته اگه کلاسای مجازی بهم اجازه بده :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Sana77

واقعا 39 سالتونه ؟ ماشالله به شما 
منم دارو بهشتی 1401

----------


## aria01876

برای ریاضی کدوم دبیر رو پیشنهاد میدید اگه خودتون باهاش کار کردید و نتیجه گرفتید

----------


## ry__sgrni

> سلام 
> 
> از 13 بهمن دقیقا 17 ماه مونده به کنکور 1401 کسایی که تو این فروم هدفشون مثل من کنکور 1401 اعلام حضور کنن 
> 
> 1 - خودم ( فارغ التحصیل ) رشته تجربی هدف داروی تهران


سلام منم 1401 هستم ولی ساعت مطالعه کنکوریارو که میبینم همش ۱۳/۱۴ساعت میخونن ترسم میگیره حقیقتا من تا حالا مطالعه ی پیوسته بالای ۴ساعت نداشتم😕

----------


## omidcr7

به نظرم ی گروه تو تلگرام یا هرجای دیگ درست کنیم تا به هم کمک کنیم و باهم بخونیم

----------


## freedom39

منم 37 سالمه و ارشد انصراف دادم میخوام 1401 کنکور بدم منابع کنکور 99 رو دارم آیا منابع کنکور سال 99 برای 1401 قابل استفادس؟ یا باید عوض کرد

----------


## freedom39

هر کسی ی چیزی میگه  یکی میگه متن کتاب های کمک درسی که تغیر نمیکنه یکی میگه فقط زیستو عوض کن الان من نمیدونم چی رو باید عوض کنم و کتاب های کمک درسی که دارم مال  کنکور 99 هست نه کتاب های درسی

----------


## Khatereh 6420

منم یازدهم تجربی اممم
ان شاءالله سال بعد مصاحبه ام رو بخونید
هدف:پزشکی اردبیل

----------


## _.kimiya._

منم هستم :Yahoo (105): 
هدف:پزشکی تهران

----------


## hazratedost

من هم هستم کنکور 1401 فارغ التحصیلم 
دندانپزشکی تهران انشالله

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام ادبیات فقط ساختمان واژه رو مطالعه نکن برای شیمی هم لازم نیست کتاب عوض کنی تغییرات رو میزارم خودت تطبیق بده چون حفظیات حذف شده و نیاز به خرید منبع جدید نیست فیزیک هم تغییرات داشته اما برای تجربی خیلی کمتر بوده اونم تغییرات رو میزارم (حذفیات برای دهم بوده یازدهم تقریبا تغییرات نداشتیم )


*
تغییرات فقط برای سال دهم بوده ؟؟؟ منظورم اینه که کتابهای دهم تغییرات داشتن یا کتابای یازدهم هم تغییراتی داشتن؟؟
تا جایی که خودم دیدم زیست دهم خیلی تغییرات داشته حدود 16 تصویر حذف شده و 4 فعالیت + یه قسمتی هایی از متن حذف و یه قسمتهایی اصلاح و جابه جایی داشته 
فیزیک دهم هم فصل اندازه گیری کلا کن فیکون شده و حفظیاتش خیلی حذفیات داشته مثل خطای اندازه گیری رو روش اندازه گیری و رقم حدسی و ... حذف شدن 
ادبیات رو اصلا نمیدونم چه تغییراتی داشته 
ریاضی بعضی اعداد و تمارین تغییر کردن
شیمی متن کتاب دچار تغییرات حساس شده و حتما کتاب درسی جدید تهیه بفرمایید بریا سال دهم ولی برای کتاب کمک درسی لازم به تعویض نیست و میشود استفاده کرد ولی باید اطلاعات رو با متن کتاب تطبیق بدید و تغییرات رو اعمال کنید 
من فقط اینارو میدونم بقیه ش رو اگه میشه قرار بدید* 
*برای یازدهم فکر کنم تمامی دروس بدون تغییر بودن درسته؟؟و عمده تغییرات رو در سال دهم داشتیم مثل اینکه*

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

امسال هر کسی قبول شد، رفت ... 
واگرنه فکر کنم سال آینده با این برنامه های که دارن ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل باشه و کم کم به فکر ترمیم معدل اینا هم باشید 
با وجود ۶۰ درصد دیگه خیلی ها بیخیال کنکور میشن از طرفی هم وزارت آموزش و پرورش هم منبع درآمد خوبی برای جبران بودجه آش پیدا میکنه !
کنکور امسال اگه شرایطش دارید شرکت کنید همه چیز به سال آینده میپرید خودتون هم درگیر وسواس منابع نکنید

----------


## 29149680640

> امسال هر کسی قبول شد، رفت ... 
> واگرنه فکر کنم سال آینده با این برنامه های که دارن ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل باشه و کم کم به فکر ترمیم معدل اینا هم باشید 
> با وجود ۶۰ درصد دیگه خیلی ها بیخیال کنکور میشن از طرفی هم وزارت آموزش و پرورش هم منبع درآمد خوبی برای جبران بودجه آش پیدا میکنه !
> کنکور امسال اگه شرایطش دارید شرکت کنید همه چیز به سال آینده میپرید خودتون هم درگیر وسواس منابع نکنید


با توجه ب اینکه یازدهمی ها امتحانشان ب صورت نهایی برگزارنشده بعید میدونم این مصوبه برای کنکور 1401اجرایی بشه اگر هم بخوان چنیین کاری کنن قطعا تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود ن قطعی

----------


## NormaL

سلام داداش الحق که اراده ات خیلی قویه و بهت تبریک میگم از بابت این. 
قصدم الان این نیست که مسخره کنم یا هر چیزی...
فقط میخوام یه کم واقع نگر باشم.

شما توی ۴۰ سالگی قراره کنکور بدی
اگر داروسازی قبول شدی که قطعا با این اراده و پشتکار میشی، باید حدود ۶ سال درس بخونی تا مدرکت رو بگیری. به نظر خودت توی ۴۶ سالگی، وقتی هم سن و سالهات برای بچه هاشون جشن فارغ التحصیلی میگیرن انگیزه ای برات میمونه که بخوای ادامه بدی؟

همونجور که گفتم قصدم این نیست که مسخره کنم یا حرفی بزنم که به مزاجت تلخ بیاد، میخوام بدونم چقدر تا ته این راه رو بهش فکر کردی

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> با توجه ب اینکه یازدهمی ها امتحانشان ب صورت نهایی برگزارنشده بعید میدونم این مصوبه برای کنکور 1401اجرایی بشه اگر هم بخوان چنیین کاری کنن قطعا تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود ن قطعی


من فکر نکنم یازدهم و یا دهم نهایی برگزار کنن ولی خوب ما در ایران زندگی می‌کنیم احتمال گرفته شدن هر تصمیمی وجود داره !  که بگن طبق نقشه راه علمی کشور باید تاثیر معدل قطعی واقع بشه و اکتفا به امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم کافی 
ایران اینجا خلاصه

----------


## Nine

> من فکر نکنم یازدهم و یا دهم نهایی برگزار کنن ولی خوب ما در ایران زندگی می‌کنیم احتمال گرفته شدن هر تصمیمی وجود داره !  که بگن طبق نقشه راه علمی کشور باید تاثیر معدل قطعی واقع بشه و اکتفا به امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم کافی 
> ایران اینجا خلاصه


واقعا کار درستی نیست بخوان تاثیر مستقیم بدن چون خیلی از تصحیح کننده ها سلیقه ای تصحیح میکنن مثلا شاید یکی تو شیراز به یه سوال نمره کامل رو بده ولی یکی تو رشت نمره کامل رو نده و اینجوری واقعا حق خیلیا خورده میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

*کنکور ۱۴۰۰ مانند سال۹۹ برگزار می‌شود/اجرای شکل جدید کنکور از ۱۴۰۱*




دوستان به نظرتون چه اتفاقی قراره بیافته؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> من فکر نکنم یازدهم و یا دهم نهایی برگزار کنن ولی خوب ما در ایران زندگی می‌کنیم احتمال گرفته شدن هر تصمیمی وجود داره !  که بگن طبق نقشه راه علمی کشور باید تاثیر معدل قطعی واقع بشه و اکتفا به امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم کافی 
> ایران اینجا خلاصه


*طبق نظرات و پیگیریها قراره انگار کنکور 1401 یه طرح رو بصورت ازمایشی در مورد کنکور اجرا کنن به صورت پایلوت 
ولی چیزی که من مطمئنم اینه که این طرح در مورد رشته های پرطرفدار تجربی و دانشگاه های پر طرفدار ریاضی قابلیت اجرایی نداره چرا؟؟
علت اینه که در کنکور 99 ما شاهد سیل عظیمی بودیم که حتی انتخاب رشته هم نکردن و موندند پشت کنکور برای 1400 و امسال قطعا تعداد شرکت کننده ها رکورد خواهد زد جالب اینجاست که سال 99 طبق اعلامیه خود وزارت علوم 80 درصد ظرفیت رشته محل ها بر اساس پذیرش از طریق سوابق تحصیلی بود یعنی کافی بود سوابق تحصیلی ارائه بدهید بدون کنکور دانشگاه قبول شوید ولی با این تسهیل و راحتی قبولی  باز هم عده زیادی نه تنها با سوابق تحصیلی دانتشگاه نرفتند بلکه حتی انتخاب رشته سراسری شون رو هم انجام ندادند و این یعنی فاجعه و این یعنی راه دیگری غیر از این راه کنکور و تاثیر مثبت وجود نداره و اگه بخوان یک شبه تغییرات زیادی رو اعمال کنن نارضایتی و اعتراض شدید از طریف نهاد های ناظر و کنکوری ها و پشت کنکوریها متوجه سازمانهای ذی ربط خواهد شد 
به نظر خود من و اطلاعاتی که از پند نفر از بچه های بالا پرسیدم در سال 1401 شاید افزایش ظرفیت رشته محل ها خواهیم بود و رشته محلهایی که از حساسیت زیادی برخوردار نیستند و یا عمدتا کم تقاضا هستند بدون کنککور و صرفا بر اساس 100 درصد قطعی سوابق گزینش خواهند شد ولی دانشگا هایی مثل فرهنگیان و رشته های خاص مثل پزشکی و دندان و دارو که واقعا پر متقاضی هستن اصلا نمیشود راهی به جز کنکور براشون متصور شد  
امسال یعنی 1400 هم قطعا خواهیم داشت سال دوازدهمی هایی که میخواهند بار دوم کنکور بدهند برای 1401 و 1400 اولین کنکورشون بود به نظر من که کار نشدنی هستش و بی عتدالتی محض
ولی چیزی که مسلم و قطعی و عین روز روشن است ما در سال 1401 واقعا کنکور پرحاشیه ای رو شاهد خواهیم بود و شاید حتی پر حاشیه تر از کنکور 99 چرا که بحث سهمیه ها قطعا در سال 1401 اجرایی خواهد شد بعلاوه بحث تاثیر معدل و نحوه برگزاری کنکور که هر یک از اینها به تنهایی حاشیه ای بزرگ است چه رسد همه شان در یک سال اتفاق بیافتد لذا پیشنهادم به کنکوریهای 1401 این است که کلا سرتون رو حتی بالا هم نیارید خورشید رو ببینید چه رسد به پرداختن به حاشیه ها سرتون رو بندازید پایین کارتون رو بکنید هر کسی به دروس تسلط پیدا کند به معنایی ریشه اش را محکم تر کرده است و در برابر طوفان تصمیمهای مسئولان دوام می اورد و آخ نمیگوید لذا ریشه تان را مستحکم کنید که از قرار معلوم طوفایی را پشت سر خواهیم گذراند
*

----------


## Mhdse77

> *کنکور ۱۴۰۰ مانند سال۹۹ برگزار می‌شود/اجرای شکل جدید کنکور از ۱۴۰۱*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دوستان به نظرتون چه اتفاقی قراره بیافته؟



هیچ اتفاقی بنظ]ر نمیفته،چون طی این سالها هیییییچ تغییری در روند برگزاری امتحانات نهایی ایجاد نشده ، بعلاوه مصاحبه وزیر علوم هم اگر گوش کنید ، تاکید داشتن که در حد پیشنهاده و قطعی نیست،یجورایی انگار خودشون هم نمیدونن چه برنامه ای دارن،فقط میخوان حرف بزنن،چندسال قبل هم میخواستن قطعی کنن ولی نتونستن...چون باید اول سه سال رو نهایی کنن
دانش اموزها هم اونقدر براشون مهم نیستن که بخوان انقدر هزینه و انرژی بذارن براشون...

----------


## wonshower

> 1401 نداشتیم ؟ همه 1400 ؟ به سلامتی همتون موفق باشید هیچ کی نمونه واسه 1401 فقط خودم باشم


  شغلتون چیه؟ پایه  درسی تون  چطورهههه؟ مجردین؟  آقاببخشید سوال پرسیدم کنجکااوشدم  شرمنده

----------


## wonshower

> *
> سلام دوست عزیز ممنون از نگرانیت من از نظر خودم تو زندگیم تا حدودی به اونچه خواستم رسیدم هم تو زندگی شخصی هم تو شغلم اما حالا فرض کن من بیام چرتکه بگیرم دستم مثل شما حساب کتاب کنم بگم این چه کاریه بابا بشین حالتو بکن یه چند سال بیشتر بخور و بچرخ و بخواب و .... آخرش که چی . من از شما میپرسم اگه من تو ۵۰ سالگی به چیزی که حتی به اشتباه هدف امروزم رسیده باشم بهتره یا از ترس تغییر و شکست و حرف بقیه تو ۵۰ سالگیم همینی که الانم هستم باشم ؟ مشکل بچه های این نسل میدونی چیه ؟ همه چی براشون حالت اجبارو اکراه داره از هیچیم خوشحال نمیشن چون اولا اکثر آرزوهاشونو براحتی توسط پدر و مادر بدست آوردن آرزوهای بزرگیم که دارن چون فست فودین و باید یه شبه بهش برسن یا بیخیال میشن یا اونم باید به زور پول بابا مامان و به هر قیمتی به دست بیارن نمونش این عده ای که حتی حاضر نیستن لای ۴ تا کتاب دبیرستان باز کنن بعد میرن آنگولا با پول ۱۰ واحد پاس میکنن خودشونو انتقال بدن پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد بی توجه به اینکه اگه تو درس خون بودی درسای دبیرستانو از پسش بر میومدی در آخر من اعتقاد دارم آدم چه ۱۸ سال باشه چه ۸۰ سال چون آینده هر دو مجهوله یعنی ۱۸ ساله ممکنه به ۱۹ نرسه یا یالعکس پس حساب کتاب آینده اشتباهه و من اگه ۹۰ سالمم باشه و آرزویی کنم میرم دنبالش اگرم به احتمالات و ارقام اعتقاد داری میانگین سن یه انسان تقریبا ۸۰ سال که من نصف این میانگینو هنوز دارم تون نصف دیگشم تقریبا ۲۰ سال دومش دست خودم بوده و ۲۰ سال اولش تابع خانواده بودم و بی مسئولیت حالا شما میگی این ۵۰ درصد دومو مثل ۵۰ درصد اول زندگی کنم بهتره ؟!!!!*











عالی  بود خیلی روحیتتون قابل ستایشه..مورگان فریمن  اولین نقششو توسن۵۲سالگی گرفت..پس سن تابوی خوبی برای نرسیدن به هدف نیس 
موفق باشین

----------


## freedom39

اگه کسی میتونه ی گروه تلگرامی بزنه برای کسایی که 1401 میخوان کنکور بدن که منابع و تغیرات و بهترین اساتید کنکوری رو بزارن لینکم بزارید اینجا یا خصوصی ارسال کنید برا دوستان

----------


## granger

اگه طرح تاثیر 60 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور 1401 تصویب بشه چیکار میکنین؟

----------


## samira-t

> *
> 
> شغلمو بهتره توضیح ندم کلا  تاپیک میره تو حاشیه و کنجکاوی انشالله بعد از کنکور میگم   ولی تو کار آموزشم پایه درسی حدودا 15 سال از دانشگاهم میگذره چند سالیم  یه تصمیمی گرفتم کنکور بدم ولی هر سال در حد نیت بود به وضو هم نمیرسید  و به خاطر کار زیاد منصرف می شدم و کلا چیزی تو این چند سال نخوندم یعنی صفر کیلومترم و همچنین متاهلم*


سلام من دیروز یه پیام خصوصی برای شما فرستادم ممنون میشم هروقت فرصت کردین پاسخ بدین

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگه کسی میتونه ی گروه تلگرامی بزنه برای کسایی که 1401 میخوان کنکور بدن که منابع و تغیرات و بهترین اساتید کنکوری رو بزارن لینکم بزارید اینجا یا خصوصی ارسال کنید برا دوستان



*چون هم ریاضی بودم و تجربی دارم میخونم. میخوام یه معرفی توپ کنم چون خیلی کتاب خودم داشتم و دارم و بررسیشون کردم   >>> اینها فقط نظرات من هست و قبل از خرید بررسی کنید <<<

کتابای تخصصی تجربی و ریاضی:

زیست شناسی:  متداولترین منبع همون خیلی سبز  سال به سال و میکرو سال به سال حمیدرضا  زارع هست و نسل جدید نشر الگو هم  بررسی نکردم ولی میگن سطحش بالاست (منابع  دیگر رو هنوز چون تازه کارم  بررسی نکرده ام در مورد زیست شناسی)

فیزیک تجربی :  خیلی سبز چهارجلدی و میکرو  گاج چهار جلدی هر دو از بهترین های بازار هستن  برای کتاب جامع / کتاب  آزمون : فار آزمون و موج آزمون هر دو خوبن ولی موج  متداولتر هست و  استاندارد تر / بهترین منبع اقتصادی(تک منبعی) : تک جلدی خیلی سبز و یا میکرو طلایی کامل گاج
فیزیک ریاضی:مثل همون تجربی ولی مخصوص رشته ریاضی رو بخرید

شیمی(مشترک بین ریاضی و تجربی):  معروفترین  بازار خیلی سبز و مبتکران هستش ولی من پیشنهاد نمیکنم (خودم  دارمشون) چرا  که به نظرم ماهیت کتاب های نظام جدید فرق داره و این کتابها  با همون سبک  نظام قدیمی نوشته شدن بهترین منبع شیمی برای کنکور نظام جدید  شیمی نشر  الگو + میکرو گاج هست / منبع سنگین تر برای تست سخت تر : آیکیو  شیمی و فار  آزمون شیمی / منبع جمع بندی : جمع بندی های سال به سال نشر الگو  / بهترین منبع اقتصادی(تک منبعی) : جامع خیلی سبز دو جلدی و یا میکرو طلایی کامل گاج

ریاضی تجربی: کتاب خوب زیاده تو بازار . متداولترین و بهترین مهرو  ماه جامع هست و خیلی سبز و طعم گلابی هم خوبن (خیلی سبز متاسفانه بین این  سه تا پایین ترینه) / سطح بالاتر:نردبام خیلی سبز و یا خوشخوان / کتاب  آزمون : فقط موج آزمون نشر الگو و دیگر هیچ / بهترین منبع اقتصادی و تک منبعی: جامع مهرو ماه / منبع در حال چاپ خفن که ارزش بررسی دارد : آیکیو جدید گاج که فقط جلد درسنامه ش اومده(مولفینش طراح های ازمونهای گاج هستن )

حسابان  : کتابی بهتر از هات داگ خیلی سبز نیست فعلا تو بازار / مهرو ماه  جامع هم  خوبه ولی سطح سوالاش اسونتره / سطح تکمیلی : نردبام خیلی سبز حسین  شفیع  دزاده و یا خوشخوان حسین شفیع زاده / منبع آزمون:فصل آزمون حسین  شفیع زاده  خیلی سبز + آزمون پلاس مهرو ماه (مهرو ماه وحشتناک سطح بالاست  )/ بهترین منبع اقتصادی(تک منبعی) : همون هات داگ خیلی سبز دوجلدی 

ریاضیات  گسسته: خیلی سبز و مهرو ماه هر دو عالی ان (مهرو ماه بهتره یه  ذره) / سطح  خفن : خوشخوان  و تست نشر الگو (جلد آبی) / آزمون : نشر الگو  موج آزمون و  فصل آزمون خیلی سبز هر دو خوبن / بهترین اقتصادی(تک منبعی) : مهرو ماه و یا خیلی سبز 

هندسه  جامع : هندسه جامع مهرو ماه و میکرو طلایی گاج هر دو عالین / هندسه  پایه :  پایه خیلی سبز / فقط هندسه 3 :هندسه خیلی سبز / منبع سطح بالاتر :  همه  هندسه های نشر الگو و خوشخوان(الگو کنکوری سخت و خوشخوان وحشتناک  فضایی و  غیر کنکوری) برای سطح بالاتر نردبام های خیلی سبز هم خوبن / بهترین اقتصادی(تک منبعی) : میکرو طلایی گاج عالیه
 
زمین شناسی : میکرو گاج / بهترین منبع اقتصادی : جمع بندی مهرو ماه 

عمومیها(مشترک ریاضی و تجربی) 

ادبیات  :جامع خیلی سبز + هفت خوان های خیلی سبز + قرابت معنایی نشر دریافت  + زبان  فارسی تخته سیاه / منبع آزمون : کتاب خوبی رو نمیشناسم  بهترین منبع اقتصادی(تک منبعی) : موضوعی های خیلی سبز +تحلیل کتاب درسی + آزمونهای گزینه 2

عربی  : مطالعه موضوعی (بهترین روش مطالعه عربی مطالعه موضوعی هست): عربی  موضوعی  جامع میکرو گاج / مطالعه درس به درس : جامع خیلی سبز / منبع سطح  بالاتر :  نردبام خیلی سبز / جمع بندی : خیلی سبز ناصح زاده دو یا مهرو ماه  ترکمان /  منبع آزمون:دوتا کتاب خوب تو بازار هست در حال حاضر : تیز شیم  مشاوران حیدر  بکی و آزمون عمار قلمچی هر دو از منابع خوب آزمون عربی هستن /  موج آزمون  رو خودتان بررسی کنید بعد بخرید من پسند نکردم تستهاش برای  منبع آزمون  مناسب نیست/ بهترین منبع اقتصادی(تک منبعی): خیلی سبز جامع  یا فقط جزوه و فیلم فلاح

دین  و زندگی : خیلی سبز و یا میکرو طلایی گاج هر دو عالی ان (سفیر خرد رو  اصلا  دوست نداشتم کنکور 99 رو بزارید جلوتون مقایسه کنید با سطح سفیر خرد)   /منبع جمع بندی : زیپ نشر الگو/ منبع اقتصادی و کامل(تک منبعی) : میکرو طلایی گاج + کتاب درسی

زبان  انگلیسی : مگه داریم بهتر از کیاسالار؟؟ هر چی کتاب نوشته بخرید  بزنید  رستگار شوید / منبع عالی برای زبان گریز ها : زبان امید یعقوبی فرد  آیکیو  گاج (آموزش بی نظیر) / منبع سطح بالاتر :تو بازار نمبع سطح بالاتر  نداریم  ولی ناچارا نردبام خیلی سبز/ بهترین منبع اقتصادی(تک منبعی) : جامع خیلی سبز کیاسالار

بهترین اساتید (نظر شخصی)(کلاس وقتگیر است و پیشنهاد میکنم گزینشی ببینید از آلا):

زیست شناسی: همدانی - حنیف عظیمی-جلال موقاری
ریاضی تجربی :محمد صادق ثابتی-سروش موئینی -امینی راد-محمد امین نباخته - افشن ملاک پور
فیزیک:یحیوی-کارزانیان
شیمی:آقاجانی-بابایی
زمین شناسی:نمیدونم
ادبیات:ندیده ام ولی مال سبطی رو یکی دو جلسه ش رو دیدم تو آلا
حسابان: ثابتی-رفعتی-حسین شفیع زاده-مهرداد کیوان(سایت گزینه 2)
گسسته:شامیزاده-جلالی-بهمن موذنی پور
هندسه:وحید کبریایی
عربی:فلاح و دیگر هیچ
زیان:نمیدونم ولی کیاسالار رو بررسی کنید
دین و زندگی : نمیدونم*

----------


## Haniye.s

سلام منم کنکوری 1401 هستم...هدفم دندون تهرانه
ایشالا هممون قبول بشیم

----------


## freedom39

ممنون ازشما  *mat04  و* *josef76*

----------


## Nine

لامصبا خیلی گرون شدن کتابا

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*ادبیات

سطح صفر


سطح 1


سطح 3

مبحثی
*

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*دین و زندگی

سطح صفر



سطح 1

سطح 2

سطح 3
*

----------


## hooty.bugatti

> امسال هر کسی قبول شد، رفت ... 
> واگرنه فکر کنم سال آینده با این برنامه های که دارن ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل باشه و کم کم به فکر ترمیم معدل اینا هم باشید 
> با وجود ۶۰ درصد دیگه خیلی ها بیخیال کنکور میشن از طرفی هم وزارت آموزش و پرورش هم منبع درآمد خوبی برای جبران بودجه آش پیدا میکنه !
> کنکور امسال اگه شرایطش دارید شرکت کنید همه چیز به سال آینده میپرید خودتون هم درگیر وسواس منابع نکنید


تاثیر قطعی معدل،افسانه ای بیش نخواهد بود،از سال ۸۳ این داستان بوده و دیدن تاثیر قطعی فاجعه س.در ضمن رشته های پرطرفدار اصلا شامل تاثیر معدل نمیشه .مطمئن باشید این تز ها فقط برای جلب افراد به ازمون ترمیم معدله.وگرنه کنکوریا انقلاب میکنن بابا  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## hooty.bugatti

> *
> سلام دوست عزیز ممنون از نگرانیت من از نظر خودم تو زندگیم تا حدودی به اونچه خواستم رسیدم هم تو زندگی شخصی هم تو شغلم اما حالا فرض کن من بیام چرتکه بگیرم دستم مثل شما حساب کتاب کنم بگم این چه کاریه بابا بشین حالتو بکن یه چند سال بیشتر بخور و بچرخ و بخواب و .... آخرش که چی . من از شما میپرسم اگه من تو ۵۰ سالگی به چیزی که حتی به اشتباه هدف امروزم رسیده باشم بهتره یا از ترس تغییر و شکست و حرف بقیه تو ۵۰ سالگیم همینی که الانم هستم باشم ؟ مشکل بچه های این نسل میدونی چیه ؟ همه چی براشون حالت اجبارو اکراه داره از هیچیم خوشحال نمیشن چون اولا اکثر آرزوهاشونو براحتی توسط پدر و مادر بدست آوردن آرزوهای بزرگیم که دارن چون فست فودین و باید یه شبه بهش برسن یا بیخیال میشن یا اونم باید به زور پول بابا مامان و به هر قیمتی به دست بیارن نمونش این عده ای که حتی حاضر نیستن لای ۴ تا کتاب دبیرستان باز کنن بعد میرن آنگولا با پول ۱۰ واحد پاس میکنن خودشونو انتقال بدن پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد بی توجه به اینکه اگه تو درس خون بودی درسای دبیرستانو از پسش بر میومدی در آخر من اعتقاد دارم آدم چه ۱۸ سال باشه چه ۸۰ سال چون آینده هر دو مجهوله یعنی ۱۸ ساله ممکنه به ۱۹ نرسه یا یالعکس پس حساب کتاب آینده اشتباهه و من اگه ۹۰ سالمم باشه و آرزویی کنم میرم دنبالش اگرم به احتمالات و ارقام اعتقاد داری میانگین سن یه انسان تقریبا ۸۰ سال که من نصف این میانگینو هنوز دارم تون نصف دیگشم تقریبا ۲۰ سال دومش دست خودم بوده و ۲۰ سال اولش تابع خانواده بودم و بی مسئولیت حالا شما میگی این ۵۰ درصد دومو مثل ۵۰ درصد اول زندگی کنم بهتره ؟!!!!*


جواب این بچه مچه ها رو نده.بشکاف برو جلو برادر.فقط ۱- ثابت قدم باش تا تهش پاش واستا -۲- درگیر روزمرگی کنکور نشو همین

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*عربی

سطح صفر



سطح 1



**سطح2
**

سطح 3
* **

----------


## _Joseph_

*ساماندهی کنکور با تدوین ۸ سیاست پیشنهادی*                               تهران-  ایرنا- دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی گفت: ستاد علم و فناوری دبیرخانه  شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هشت سیاست پیشنهادی برای ساماندهی کنکور تدوین  کرده است.             
                               به گزارش روز جمعه گروه فرهنگی ایرنا از مرکز خبر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، حجت الاسلام *سعیدرضا عاملی*  در جلسه ۱۴۴ شورای ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور در خصوص امنیت  آزمون‌های استاندارد در بحث ساماندهی کنکور اختصاص داشت، افزود: در بحث  ساماندهی نظام سنجش و پذیرش (کنکور) باید مجموعه سیاست‌های پیشنهادی در نظر  گرفته شود که به همین منظور ۸ سیاست پیشنهادی توسط ستاد علم و فناوری  دبیرخانه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تدوین و در ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع  علمی کشور ارائه و بررسی شده است.  وی با اشاره به مصوبه جلسه ۱۳۹ ستاد نقشه جامع علمی کشور مبنی بر سهم ۶۰  درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور، اظهار داشت: به همین منظور از وزارت آموزش و  پرورش درخواست کردیم گزارشی از وضعیت آزمون‌های فعلی و سیاست‌های پیشنهادی  برای آزمون‌های آتی ارائه کند.
  دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با بیان اینکه یادگیری از سنجش اهمیت  بیشتری دارد، افزود: باید ارتباط آموزش و پرورش با حوزه‌های آینده آموزش  عالی کشور، صنعت، پزشکی، کشاورزی، خدمات و... ارتقاء یابد چراکه در این  شرایط دانش‌آموز یادگیری بیشتری خواهد داشت.
  رییس ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور ادامه داد: چندوجهی شدن  آزمون‌های آموزش و پرورش که شامل سوالات تستی، تشریحی و خلاقیت است، باید  تأمین شود. همچنین غیر مرکزی شدن آزمون‌های آموزش و پرورش بسیار مهم است  چرا که تجربه جهانی نیز حاکی از این است که استاندارد بودن سوالات و  آزمون‌ها بر یکسان بودن سوالات اولویت دارد.
   عاملی بر مدیریت رفع استرس از آزمون‌های کشور تأکید کرد و گفت: اعتماد  بخشی به آزمون‌های برگزار شده توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش و همچنین ایجاد  استانداردهای لازم برای صحیح انجام شدن آزمون‌ها و تصحیح برگه‌های امتحانی  بسیار حائز اهمیت است.
  وی همچنین خاطرنشان کرد: به برکت انقلاب اسلامی در حال حاضر خود کفا و  مستقل هستیم و هیچ بیگانه‌ای در امور کشور دخالت نمی‌کند، با  وجود تحریم‌های ظالمانه، کشور  مدیریت شده و قدرت و دانش ملی کشور نیز  افزایش داشته است.
  دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با بیان اینکه انقلاب اسلامی ایران  شاخص‌های توسعه و پیشرفتگی کشور به خصوص در حوزه علم و فناوری را ارتقاء  داد، افزود: به عنوان مثال شاخص سواد در زمان طاغوت ۴۷درصد بود اما در حال  حاضر شاخص سواد در کشور به برکت انقلاب اسلامی بالای ۹۳ درصد است که این  امر اتفاق خیلی مبارکی برای کشور است.
  وی بر لزوم تبدیل چالش‌های پیش‌روی نظام به فرصت برای پیشرفت و عزت کشور  تأکید و خاطرنشان کرد: ایران در زمان طاغوت، مهم‌ترین پایگاه نظامی و  سیاسی آمریکا در جهان بود، ۲۴هزار مستشار آمریکایی کشور را اداره می‌کردند و  اراده‌ای نیز برای حل این موضوع در سطح ملی وجود نداشت و  نمایش اراده به  جای واقعیت به نمایش گذاشته می‌شد.
*ارائه گزارش نحوه برگزاری آزمون نهایی پایه دوازدهم*
  رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در ادامه این  جلسه به ارائه گزارشی در خصوص شیوه برگزاری آزمون‌های نهایی توسط وزارت  آموزش و پرورش پرداخت و گفت: آزمون‌های پایه دوازدهم تا حد بالایی منطبق بر  اصول علمی و سنجش تفصیلی برگزار می‌شود و تمامی ملاک‌ها برای یک آزمون  استاندارد در سطح ملی تقریباً تا ۸۰ درصد اعمال می‌شود.
*خسرو ساکی* در مورد طراحی سوالات آزمون نهایی آموزش و  پرورش خاطرنشان کرد: گروه طراحی سوالات شامل ۳ نفر از مجرب‌ترین از مدرسان  کشور است و پس از طراحی سوالات، دبیر مجرب دیگری به عنوان بازبین سؤالات  طراحی شده را از حیث بررسی روایی، صوری و محتوایی، صحت علمی و... را  بازبینی می‌کند.
  رییس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی با اشاره به اینکه در طی چند سال  اخیر سؤالات نهایی کمترین اشکال را داشته، تصریح کرد: سوالات آزمون نهایی  دارای استانداردهای لازم است و امکان ارتقاء آن نیز وجود دارد.
  ساکی افزود: سؤالات امتحانات نهایی به صورت الکترونیکی به حوزه‌های  اجرای سراسر کشور ارسال و در داخل حوزه رمزگشایی، تکثیر و در اختیار دانش  آموزان قرار می‌گیرد.
  وی درمورد صحت و امنیت برگزاری امتحانات نهایی یادآورشد: برگزاری آزمون  با نظارت رئیس حوزه و عوامل حفاظت آزمون، مطابق شیوه‌نامه‌های اجرایی،  حفاظتی و امنیتی انجام می‌شود. خوشبختانه در این ۶ دوره اجرایی شده، حتی یک  مورد افشای سؤالات گزارش نشده است.
  رییس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی در مورد تصحیح برگه‌های آزمون نهایی  یادآورد شد: برگه پاسخگویی دانش‌آموز بلافاصله پس از دریافت برگه اسکن،  بارگذاری، تجمیع و کدگذاری می‌شود. همچنین برگه‌ها توسط ۲ مصحح تصحیح  می‌شود و در صورت اختلاف نظر بین این ۲، نفر سوم آن را تصحیح می‌کند.  همچنین دانش‌آموز می‌تواند در بازه زمانی معین نسبت به نمره خود اعتراض  کند.
  ساکی درمورد برنامه‌های آتی برای برگزاری آزمون‌های استاندارد قابل  اتکاءتر از وضع موجود برای تأثیر در کنکور سراسری گفت: اولین اصل برای  برگزاری آزمون‌های استاندارد، مناسب و یکسان بودن قواعد نمره‌گذاری است که  به این منظور در نظر داریم با اجرای برنامه تصحیح الکترونیکی، پاسخ برگ‌های  شخصی سازی شده دانش آموزان در حوزه اجرا اسکن و به سند الکترونیکی تبدیل  ‌شوند.
  وی ادامه داد: سپس به سوالات آزمون تفکیک و به صورت تصادفی از طریق شبکه  حوزه های تصحیح اوراق، در اختیار مصححین سراسر سطح کشور قرار می‌گیرند.  همچنین نمره‌دهی به شیوه کدگذاری الکترونیکی، توسط مصححین اول و دوم، بدون  شناسایی یکدیگر و با امضای الکترونیک انجام خواهد شد.
  رییس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی افزود: در صورت مغایرت نمره‌گذاری،  پاسخ‌برگ به صورت اتوماسیون به مصحح سوم ارجاع می‌شود. همچنین ثبت نمره  اوراق هم‌زمان با پایان تصحیح در سامانه یکپارچه دانش آموزی انجام خواهد  شد.
*«خسرو ساکی»* خاطرنشان کرد: در صورتی که بخواهیم از  آزمون‌های پیشرفت تحصیلی برای تخصیص و گزینش استفاده کنیم، برای بالا بردن  قدرت تفکیک نمرات شیوه نمره گذاری صفر تا بیست به صفر تا ۱۰۰ تغییر می‌کند.
  وی با بیان اینکه به منظور قابل اتکا بودن نمرات آزمون‌های نهایی در  سال‌های پس از اجرا، نمرات دانش آموزان به صورت نمرات تراز گزارش می‌شوند،  افزود: در این صورت، می‌توان از نمره کسب شده در یک سال، برای سال‌های آتی  نیز استفاده کرد.
  رییس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی در مورد برنامه وزارت آموزش و پرورش  برای ارتقاء امنیت آزمون‌های نهایی گفت: در نظر داریم جهت اطمینان از  امنیت آزمون، طراحی سوال در محیط قرنطینه انجام خواهد شد و مدت زمان  قرنطینه، با توجه به گستردگی محتوا، بین ۷۲ تا ۹۶ ساعت قبل از اجرا آزمون  پیش‌بینی می‌شود.
  ساکی افزود: اصل بعدی معرف بودن سؤالات است که به منظور رعایت این اصل،  در ابتدا، سازه مد نظر به صورت شفاف و دقیق تعریف و سپس، بر اساس جدول  مشخصات اقدام به طراحی سوالات خواهد شد. همچنین، از انواع مختلف سوال  شامل تشریحی، گونه پاسخ، صحیح - غلط، جور کردنی و چند گزینه‌ای در طراحی  آزمون ها استفاده خواهد شود.
  وی تصریح کرد: به منظور تسری آزمون‌های نهایی و ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی قابل  اتکا تر، علاوه بر اجرا آزمون‌های نهایی پایه دوازدهم، در پایه‌های دهم و  یازدهم نیز برخی دروس به صورت هماهنگی مورد ارزیابی قرار می‌گیرند.
  رییس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی افزود: در این شیوه برای آنکه دانش  آموزان و معلمان در طول سال تحصیلی بر دروس خاصی متمرکز نشوند، انتخاب دروس  آزمون هماهنگ بدون اعلام اولیه، انجام خواهد شد.
  ساکی اصل بعدی برای برگزاری آزمون استاندارد را مناسب بودن آماره‌های  تحلیل سوالات عنوان کرد و گفت: آزمون هایی که به منظور گزینش طراحی  می‌شوند، هنجارمدار هستند و اگر به دنبال افزایش سهم نتایج امتحانات نهایی  در سابقه تحصیلی باشیم، می‌بایست سوالات این آزمون ها حداکثر ضریب تمیز را  دارا باشند.
  وی افزود: با توجه به روابط بین ضریب دشواری و ضریب تمیز، توزیع سوالات  به شیوه بیست و پنج درصد سوالات در سطح آسان، با ضریب دشواری ۶۰ تا ۸۰،  پنجاه درصد سوالات در سطح متوسط با ضریب دشواری ۴۰ تا ۶۰، بیست و پنج درصد  سوالات در سطح دشوار با ضریب دشواری ۲۰ تا ۴۰ انجام خواهد شد.
  رییس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی تصریح کرد: در نتیجه با توزیع نمرات  با پراکندگی بیشتر و انحراف استاندارد بزرگتر، قدرت تفکیک دانش آموزان  زیادتر خواهد شد.
   ساکی در پایان درمورد توزیع فراوانی معدل کتبی دانش‌آموزان یادآور  شد: در سال تحصیلی ۹۹-۹۸، هشتاد و چهار فارغ‌التحصیل با معدل بیست  داشته‌ایم که شامل ۸ نفر در رشته ریاضی فیزیک، ۶۳ نفر در رشته علوم تجربی و  ۱۳ نفر در رشته علوم انسانی است. همچنین ۱۳هزار و ۹۴۸ با معدل ۱۹ تا ۱۹.۹۹  فارغ‌التحصیل شده‌اند.
  به گزارش مرکز خبر شورای عالی انقلاب  فرهنگی، در ادامه اعضا به بحث و بررسی پیرامون گزارش ارائه شده پرداختند و  بر لزوم تضمین اعتماد نسبت به تصحیح برگه‌های امتحانی، پرهیز از اعمال  سلیقه در تصحیح برگه‌های امتحانی، پلکانی و تدریجی انجام دادن درصد  آزمون‌های دوره متوسطه در کنکور سراسری و استانداردسازی سؤالات امتحانی  تأکید کردند.  *بررسی طرح فوریتی مالکیت صنعتی مخترعین از سال ۹۲ در مجلس*
*محمد عسکریان* مدیرکل دفتر امور کمیسیون‌های تخصصی ستاد  علم و فناوری دبیرخانه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی همچنین در این جلسه به  ارائه گزارش‌ خبری تحلیلی ستاد علم و فناوری پرداخت.
  وی به تصویب مصوبه ساماندهی مهدهای کودک در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی  اشاره کرد و گفت: در جلسه ۸۳۶ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اساسنامه سازمان  ملی تعلیم و تربیت کودک به تصویب رسید.
  مدیرکل دفتر امور کمیسیون‌های تخصصی ستاد علم و فناوری دبیرخانه شورای  عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ادامه داد: بر پایه این اساسنامه، از آغاز چهار سالگی  تا دوران دبستان دوره یک‌ساله مهد کودک و ۲ سال پیش‌دبستانی را پیش رو  خواهیم داشت و راهبری این دوره جدید بر عهده آموزش و پرورش گذاشته شد.
   عسکریان افزود: یکپارچگی مسئولیت ساماندهی مهدهای کودک در مصوبه ۸۳۴  شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تأمین شده بود و صدور مجوز برای مهدهای کودک به  وزارت آموزش و پرورش به‌صورت متمرکز واگذار شد.
  وی در ادامه با بیان اینکه گزارش نظارتی ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع  علمی کشور در مورد فناوری نانو در جلسه ۸۳۵ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به  تصویب رسید، خاطرنشان کرد: تهیه و ارائه گزارش میزان اجرایی‌سازی سند ملی  راهبردی نخبگان، میزان اجرایی‌سازی سند تحول آموزش و پرورش، تحول و ارتقاء  علوم انسانی و... در برنامه ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور قرار  دارد.
  مدیرکل دفتر امور کمیسیون‌های تخصصی ستاد علم و فناوری دبیرخانه شورای  عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درمورد طرح یک فوریتی حمایت از مالکیت صنعتی در مجلس  شورای اسلامی خاطرنشان کرد: قانون آزمایشی ثبت اختراعات، طرح‌های صنعتی و  علائم تجاری در مجلس شورای اسلامی در سال ۸۶ به تصویب رسیده است.
   عسکریان با بیان اینکه در اقدام ملی ۵ تا ۹ راهبرد کلان یک نقشه جامع  علمی کشور به موضوع مالکیت فکری تأکید شده است، افزود: سیاست‌های اجرایی  اقدامات ملی مربوط به مالکیت صنعتی از نقشه جامع علمی کشور در سال ۹۲ در  ستاد نقشه تصویب و ابلاغ شده است.
  وی با تأکید بر اهمیت این مصوبه برای مخترعین ادامه داد:  طرح یک فوریتی  مالکیت صنعتی از سال ۹۲ تا کنون در کمیسیون حقوقی و قضائی مجلس شورای  اسلامی در حال بررسی است.

منبع :ایرنا

----------


## mmn

> سلام 
> 
> از 13 بهمن دقیقا 17 ماه مونده به کنکور 1401 کسایی که تو این فروم هدفشون مثل من کنکور 1401 اعلام حضور کنن 
> 
> 1 - خودم ( فارغ التحصیل ) رشته تجربی هدف داروی تهران


سلام دوست عزیز ، منم تقریبا شرایطم مشابه شماست، اعلام حضور می کنم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط من همان سیزدهم


پسر خوب انقدر نگران نباش اینا یه اپلیکیشن شاد خواستن بدن بیرون هنوزم یه روز قیر ندارن یه روز بیل ندارن یه روز قیف اگه دقیقاین ۸ تا کاری که میخوان بکنن خونده باشی اجرایی شدنش انشالله رفت برای نوه نتیجه ها اینا نهایت کاری که میکنن فقط تاکتیک عوض میکنن یه روز نظام آموزشیو ۵ -۳-۴ میچینن یه روز ۶-۳-۳ یه روز ۴-۲-۲ کلا خر همون خره فقط پالونش عوض میشه


کاملا با شما موافقم._
البته من کنکوری ۱۴۰۳ یا ۱۴۰۴ هستم...امیدوارم خدا هم بخواد.

----------


## _Joseph_

> *خواستم دیگه نیام ولی اینو که دیدم دلم نیومد به اشتراک نذارم
> 
> برنامه تابستان 1400 قلم چی
> 
> فایل پیوست 96276فایل پیوست 96277 
> 
> برنامه طول سال 1401 
> 
> فایل پیوست 96278فایل پیوست 96279*


*این فایلها رو از کجا اوردین؟ مطمئنید مال خود سایت کانونه؟*

----------


## samira-t

> *
> 
> پاسخ رو همین جا دادم از صفر دارم شروع میکنم درباره مشاور و معلم گفتن کوزه گر از کوزه شکسته آب میخوره درباره منابعی که اعلام کردم ۱۰۰ درصد بهترین منابع هستن  البته منابع خوب زیاد داریم من اینارو با توجه به ارتباطم با لحن نوشتاری مولف از بین بهترین منابع انتخاب کردم*


خیلی ممنون بابت راهنمایی تون .من تو دروس اختصاصی صفرم پیشنهاد شما چیه؟کلاس برم یا کتابایی رو که برای سطح صفر که معرفی کردین مناسبه؟

----------


## mmn

> *
> 
> سلام هم دانشگاهی موفق باشی شروع کردی به خوندن ؟ منابع شما چیه ؟ 
> منابع من 
> زیست سیرتا پیاز گاج + خیلی سبز سال به سال منبع بعدی فاگوزیست
> شیمی میکرو گاج سال به سال + میکرو طلایی جامع
> ریاضی مهر و ماه جامع
> فیزیک سیر تا پیاز گاج هر سه پایه
> ادبیات سیر تا پیاز سه پایه + میکرو جامع + آرایه و زبان فارسی سبطی ،قرابت و لغت املا و تاریخ ادبیات الگو
> ...


لطف می کنید درباره انتخاب منبع فیزیک بیشتر توضیح بدید؟ یعنی منبع دوم ندارید برای این درس و همینا کفایت می کنه؟

----------


## VahidT

> سلام 
> 
> از 13 بهمن دقیقا 17 ماه مونده به کنکور 1401 کسایی که تو این فروم هدفشون مثل من کنکور 1401 اعلام حضور کنن 
> 
> 1 - خودم ( فارغ التحصیل ) رشته تجربی هدف داروی تهران


دوست عزیز نمیدونم هنوز وقت داره یا نه برای ثبت نام، ولی بنظرم حتما کنکور 1400 رو ثبت نام کن هر چند بخوای 1401 کنکور بدی ، این که یه بار برای  تجربه بری سر جلسه کنکور دیدت رو نسبت به ازمون دادن و کنکور خیلی عوض میکنه و تجربه زیادی برات به بار میاره

----------


## amir8

> من پزشکی تهران


یک سوال داشتم پیغام براتون فرستادم لطفا چک کنید

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir8


یک سوال داشتم پیغام براتون فرستادم لطفا چک کنید


دوست گرامی من پیغامی نداشتم*

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط VahidT


دوست عزیز نمیدونم هنوز وقت داره یا نه برای ثبت نام، ولی بنظرم حتما کنکور 1400 رو ثبت نام کن هر چند بخوای 1401 کنکور بدی ، این که یه بار برای  تجربه بری سر جلسه کنکور دیدت رو نسبت به ازمون دادن و کنکور خیلی عوض میکنه و تجربه زیادی برات به بار میاره


اتفاقا ثبت نام کردم از راهنمایی شما متشکرم*

----------


## elnaz_

سلام یه سوال. به نظرتون اگه فقط شیمی و زیست و ادبیات و دین و زندگی بخونم میتونم هوشبری یا مامایی شیراز قبول شم؟ 1401 میخوام کنکور بدم

----------


## elnaz_

یعنی امسال کتابا عوض شده باز؟

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## mlt

چه برنامه ای هست؟


>

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76





یوسف کنکوری ۱٤۰۰ عی یا ۱٤۰۱  !!!؟؟؟*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> 



بزرگترین آفت همینه که ببینیم وقت زیاده خیالمون راحت بشه
یا ببینیم وقت کمه بی خیال بشیم و ول کنیم

کنکور توی تیرماه امسال یا سال دیگه نیست.... کنکور توی همین امروزه ، هرروز کنکوره و وقتی اون روز رو بهترین خودمون نباشیم برایند روزها روی کارنامه کنکور نمایان میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> یوسف کنکوری ۱٤۰۰ عی یا ۱٤۰۱  !!!؟؟؟*


1400

----------


## _Joseph_

> چه برنامه ای هست؟


برنامه نیست یدونه سایته سرچش کنی روزشمار میاره

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


1400


اوهوم موفق باشی ی لحظه فک کردم 1401 عی*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> اوهوم موفق باشی ی لحظه فک کردم 1401 عی*


*فعلا هدفم اینه 1400 قبول بشم و هر چی که لازمه رو انجام بدم ولی چون اول بهمن اومدم تجربی یکم به هم ریختم و نمیدونم آخر عاقیبت چی میشه  ولی میخونم به آخرش فکر نمیکنم اصلا . اخرش به من ربطی نداره*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


فعلا هدفم اینه 1400 قبول بشم و هر چی که لازمه رو انجام بدم ولی چون اول بهمن اومدم تجربی یکم به هم ریختم و نمیدونم آخر عاقیبت چی میشه  ولی میخونم به آخرش فکر نمیکنم اصلا . اخرش به من ربطی نداره


درسته...ولی چون از 4 تا اختصاصی فقط زیست بهت اضافه شده مخصوصا اینکه اگه ریاضی و محاسباتت قوی باشه ربطم داره به فیزیک و حتی مسائل شیمی و نسبت به تجربیا کنکور واسه تو باقلوا ست   ب هرحال نباید فک کنیم سال دیگه ای هست ناخودآگاه ممکنه شل شیم. 
آها تازه بحث این شد هم اینو از تجربه من بپذیرید هرکی خوندش ..: و حتی نباید بگیم سن مهم نیس( اشتباه من) میخوام به فرض اضطراب دور شه از اون ور بوم میفتم یهو میبینم چن ساله تو مود کنکورم .. در حد وسط مهم هست نه بیشتر نه کمتر.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> درسته...ولی چون از 4 تا اختصاصی فقط زیست بهت اضافه شده مخصوصا اینکه اگه ریاضی و محاسباتت قوی باشه ربطم داره به فیزیک و حتی مسائل شیمی و نسبت به تجربیا کنکور واسه تو باقلوا ست   ب هرحال نباید فک کنیم سال دیگه ای هست ناخودآگاه ممکنه شل شیم. 
> آها تازه بحث این شد هم اینو از تجربه من بپذیرید هرکی خوندش ..: و حتی نباید بگیم سن مهم نیس( اشتباه من) میخوام به فرض اضطراب دور شه از اون ور بوم میفتم یهو میبینم چن ساله تو مود کنکورم .. در حد وسط مهم هست نه بیشتر نه کمتر.*


*والا ریاضی فیزیک تجربی که واقعا بهش باید گفت هلو بیا تو گلو 
ولی زیست رو اصلا نمیفهمم چی چی هستیه جورایی اسرارآمیزه
شیمی هم که بسی حوصله میخواهد نظام جدیدش که سخت نیست خداییش فقط باید زیاد مرورش کنی حفظیاتش رو*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


والا ریاضی فیزیک تجربی که واقعا بهش باید گفت هلو بیا تو گلو 
ولی زیست رو اصلا نمیفهمم چی چی هستیه جورایی اسرارآمیزه
شیمی هم که بسی حوصله میخواهد نظام جدیدش که سخت نیست خداییش فقط باید زیاد مرورش کنی حفظیاتش رو 





حرف زیستو نزن ک دلم خون بید، هربار کتابو باز میکنم میگم زیست دلبرم! من+ تو ، ما نمی شود ، محشر میشود! تا میرسم سر تستاش بعد چندتااا ک انقد کش داره میشه و کندم بعد تحلیل هرکدوم، آروم درشو میبندم(!) و میگم تو جنبه ی عاشقی رو نداشتی نازنین بغضم گرفت  با دیدن آغوش تو... با کنکوری دیگری!*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> 
> 
> حرف زیستو نزن ک دلم خون بید، هربار کتابو باز میکنم میگم زیست دلبرم! من+ تو ، ما نمی شود ، محشر میشود! تا میرسم سر تستاش بعد چندتااا ک انقد کش داره میشه و کندم بعد تحلیل هرکدوم، آروم درشو میبندم(!) و میگم تو جنبه ی عاشقی رو نداشتی نازنین بغضم گرفت  با دیدن آغوش تو... با کنکوری دیگری!*


دقیقا زیست به نظرم ماهیتی تستی نداره و درسی نیست که بشه تستی بهش نگاه کرد ولی خوب باید بسوزیم و بسازیم
90 درصد کسایی که با زیست مشکل دارن با خود درس مشکلی ندارن با تستهاش مشکل دارن (به نظرم اینطوری باید باشه) :Yahoo (20):

----------


## venus.-.

من هم اعلام حضور مینمایم :"
هدف= دندانپزشکی تبریز 1401
یکمی رویا پردازانه است ولی...

----------


## _Joseph_

> فایل پیوست 96374


*32 روز گذشت*

----------


## Kiyarash_1999

سلام . امروز تصمیم گرفتم منم شرکت کنم . به امید خدا بریم برا 01 

توکل بر خدا

----------


## aylarix

هلوعلیکم 
منم اعلام حضور میکنم
هدفم فعلا مشخص نیست  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## scorpion2020

یه نمه زود نیست ؟؟؟؟بزارید کنکورا قاطی نشن  تو انجمن فعلا این دوماهم مارو تحمل کنید :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hossein1399

سلام، منم میخوام شرکت کنم، سه هفتست میخونم ولی هنوز میزون نشدم ، فیزیک اندازه گیری و کار و انرژی ساده بود ، شیمی تا ارایش الکترونی و ظرفیت ، ریاضی از مثلثات شروع کردم نامعادله مثلثاتی سخت بود و زیست فصل یک و دو دهم رو خوندم، فارسی کاربرد را و تناسب مفهومی سبطی رو خوندم و دینی ۳ درس از دهم و عربی هم فعلا با فلاح میخوام برم جلو زبان هم مبتکران قواعد دهم .پیشنهادی یا نظری دارین بگین، البته نصفش به خاطر این بود که مشاور گرفتم وگرنه خودم به تنهایی اینقدر جلو نمی رفتم(از دید کسی که دور بوده از مطالعه)
برنامم هم موج دار پیش میره یک روز ده ساعت یک روز ۵ ساعت . برای افزایش تمرکز و زمان مطالعه کسی نظری نداره؟ سر نیم ساعت راندمانم میاد پایین

----------


## lix_Max

تاپیکو خوندم جون گرفتم اصن دسخوش استارتر

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام 
> 
> از 13 بهمن دقیقا 17 ماه مونده به کنکور 1401 کسایی که تو این فروم هدفشون مثل من کنکور 1401 اعلام حضور کنن 
> 
> 1 - خودم ( فارغ التحصیل ) رشته تجربی هدف داروی تهران


*داداش یه سری به تاپیک بزن دلتنگت شدیم 20 بهمن رفتی و برنگشتی انشالله که بخونی این تایم رو*

----------


## Mahsa.TS

همگی موفق باشید :Yahoo (6):  تا کنکور 1401 زمان خیلی خوبی مونده،  به خوبی میتونید اشتباهاتتون رو جبران کنید. تابستان پیش رو، یکی از بهترین فرصت هاست از دستش ندید :Yahoo (106): 

نا امید و خسته نشید و با قدرت پیش برید :Yahoo (94): 

موفق باشید :Y (477):

----------


## high.target

_مننننننننن
البته ارشدم
کچل کردم همه دو انقد گفتمم ارشدم_

----------


## _Joseph_

> _مننننننننن
> البته ارشدم
> کچل کردم همه دو انقد گفتمم ارشدم_


*عهههههه واقعاااااااا؟؟؟ چه خوب 
شما هم رشته تون ریاضی بوده ؟؟ تجربی میخوایید ؟؟

*

----------


## hossein1399

سلام . یکی از بزرگواران تاپیک : اولین ثابت قدمان در گزارش روزانه تا کنکور ۱۴۰۱   رو بزنه، اونجا گزارش روزانه بدیم

----------


## Arezou9520

> سلام . یکی از بزرگواران تاپیک : اولین ثابت قدمان در گزارش روزانه تا کنکور ۱۴۰۱   رو بزنه، اونجا گزارش روزانه بدیم


خب!!!
خودتون نمیتونید بزنید؟؟؟؟
فعلا همون 1400 با اینکه خ مونده به کنکور سوت و کوره.(نمیدونم سوت درست نوشتم یا نه)

----------


## hossein1399

> خب!!!
> خودتون نمیتونید بزنید؟؟؟؟
> فعلا همون 1400 با اینکه خ مونده به کنکور سوت و کوره.(نمیدونم سوت درست نوشتم یا نه)


خودم بزنم و هر روز خودم پست بدم یک جوریه؟ 
با اینکه با قاطعیت در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ میخوام  شرکت کنم منتظرم یکی بیاد تاپیک رو بزنه ؟

----------


## Arezou9520

> خودم بزنم و هر روز خودم پست بدم یک جوریه؟ 
> با اینکه با قاطعیت در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ میخوام  شرکت کنم منتظرم یکی بیاد تاپیک رو بزنه ؟


متوجه شدم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


عهههههه واقعاااااااا؟؟؟ چه خوب 
شما هم رشته تون ریاضی بوده ؟؟ تجربی میخوایید ؟؟




 کنکور ارشد میخام شرکت کنم_

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط hossein1399


خودم بزنم و هر روز خودم پست بدم یک جوریه؟ 
با اینکه با قاطعیت در کنکور ۱۴۰۱ میخوام  شرکت کنم منتظرم یکی بیاد تاپیک رو بزنه ؟


میخاین من بزنم دس ب تایپیکم خوبه لعنتی_

----------


## hossein1399

> _
> 
> میخاین من بزنم دس ب تایپیکم خوبه لعنتی_


بزنید از من که هر روز بیام و گزارش بنویسم

----------


## _Joseph_

*من*  :Y (453):  :Y (614):

----------


## Dale Carnegie

420 روزی کع در یک چشم بهم زدنی میرسه!!

----------


## nopexil

یک عدد کنکوری 1401 ام
انشالله دندونپزشکی مشهد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ftm_a

سلام من یازدهم تجربی ام کنکوری۱۴۰۱
هدفم رتبه زیر صد کشوری و پزشکی تهرانه

----------


## mohamad1998

> _مننننننننن
> البته ارشدم
> کچل کردم همه دو انقد گفتمم ارشدم_


من سراسری 1401 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## absolute_0

منم برا کنکور 1401 هستم :Yahoo (16): 
یازدهم تجربی

----------


## absolute_0

هدفمم پزشکی تهرانه
ایشالا

----------


## ffatemeh

منم 1401 ان شاء الله

----------


## Bahar_mohammadi

سلام پزشکی تهران انشالله :Yahoo (1):

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

هدف پزشکی ایشالا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## violinist-girl

سلام .. یک عدد کنکوری 1401 ام .. یازدهمم خوبه اما دهمم  افتضااح  :Yahoo (101):  .. این تابستون حتما جبرانش میکنم . هدف رتبه زیر 1000 کشوری انشلالله  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Doctormahdi

سلام دوستان
بنده رتبه 1 کنکور 1401 تجربی هستم  :Yahoo (16): 
پزشکی شهید بهشتی تهران

----------


## shafagh

> _
> 
>  کنکور__ ارشد میخام شرکت کنم_




*منممممممم
چه خوشحال شدم یکی مثل خودمو پیدا کردم**
ایشالا ارشد 1401
هماتولوژی
دانشگاهو فعلا انتخاب نکردم*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*هدف: خوردن و خوابیدن سال بعد بدون اسراف انشالله! 





**ولی انصافی 1401 ها تا مهر هرچقدر میخواین بگین هدفم 1 شدن و زیر 1000 و فلان بهمانه، دیگه 1 مهر شد وهم و تصورات رو ببوسین بزارین چاه مستراخ
اللخصوص پشت کنکوریا! ببین برای مغز شریف خیلی راحته تخیل بزنه تا اینکه تلاش کنه . 
هدف و اینا رو بزارین زیر تشک روش دراز بکشین! هدفتون این باشه : این هفته رو ن*رینم!! تمام/
رویاپردازی رو بزارین کنار! عمل دارید رو کنید ! چیزی که من نداشتم 

رتبه 1 هزار و چهارصد هم حتی بعد کنکور به خودش نمیگه و اجازه نمیده تخیل 1 شدن بهش القا بشه

*

----------


## Khali

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *هدف: خوردن و خوابیدن سال بعد بدون اسراف انشالله! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **ولی انصافی 1401 ها تا مهر هرچقدر میخواین بگین هدفم 1 شدن و زیر 1000 و فلان بهمانه، دیگه 1 مهر شد وهم و تصورات رو ببوسین بزارین چاه مستراخ
> اللخصوص پشت کنکوریا! ببین برای مغز شریف خیلی راحته تخیل بزنه تا اینکه تلاش کنه . 
> هدف و اینا رو بزارین زیر تشک روش دراز بکشین! هدفتون این باشه : این هفته رو ن*رینم!! تمام/
> ...



 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20): عالی بود  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Doctormahdi


سلام دوستان
بنده رتبه 1 کنکور 1401 تجربی هستم 
پزشکی شهید بهشتی تهران


ی سوال،چرا شهید بهشتی ؟_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Doctormahdi


سلام دوستان
بنده رتبه 1 کنکور 1401 تجربی هستم 
پزشکی شهید بهشتی تهران


ی سوال،چرا شهید بهشتی ؟_

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان
> بنده رتبه 1 کنکور 1401 تجربی هستم 
> پزشکی شهید بهشتی تهران


*خیلی خوبه*

----------


## Doctormahdi

> _
> 
> ی سوال،چرا شهید بهشتی ؟_


سوال کاملا به جایی هست
منطقیش دانشگاه تهران هست
شایدم دانشگاه تهران رو انتخاب کردم
ولی محیط شهید بهشتی رو بیشتر دوست دارم
 مثلا منو بکشی هم دانشگاه سمنان پزشکی نمیخونم
یا شهر های گرمسیری
دانشگاه باید یه جای با صفا باشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> سوال کاملا به جایی هست
> منطقیش دانشگاه تهران هست
> شایدم دانشگاه تهران رو انتخاب کردم
> ولی محیط شهید بهشتی رو بیشتر دوست دارم
>  مثلا منو بکشی هم دانشگاه سمنان پزشکی نمیخونم
> یا شهر های گرمسیری
> دانشگاه باید یه جای با صفا باشه


*بسیار عالی
دانشگاه تهران با صفا ست ها 
دانشگاه تهران رو دو رننداز* :Yahoo (12):

----------


## D.Farnoosh.r

سلااام منم ۴۰۱ هستم و دانشجو ترم اخرم وهدفم دندون پزشکی گرگان یا مشهد هست.... چن هفتس که شروع کردم انشالا تا اخر تابستون پایه رو میبندم .... به امید موفقیت❤

----------


## Doctormahdi

> *بسیار عالی
> دانشگاه تهران با صفا ست ها 
> دانشگاه تهران رو دو رننداز*


هر دو دانشگاه و حتی ایران خیلی خوبن
همین که داخل تهران هستن خودش یه نعمتی هست
من بیشتر بحث رتبه برام مهم هست تا دانشگاه و رشته
همین که بتونم اول بشم به آرزوم میرسم
شاید با خودت بگی نمیشه و مال کسایی دیگه هست و الان همه همینو میگن دو روز دیگه توقع میاد پایین
ولی من سعی میکنم همه 270 تا سوال رو پاسخ بدم
و چه بسا همه رو 100 بزنم!!!! 
به هر حال باید خیلی کار حرفه ای باشه تا نتیجه بده
بعد اعلام نتایج میشه یک ماه خوب بهش فکر کرد
و عاقلانه تصمیم گرفت کدوم دانشگاه
حتما در بحث های دیگه با اعضا انجمن در موردش صحبت کنیم
به نظر موضوع جالبی میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> هر دو دانشگاه و حتی ایران خیلی خوبن
> همین که داخل تهران هستن خودش یه نعمتی هست
> من بیشتر بحث رتبه برام مهم هست تا دانشگاه و رشته
> همین که بتونم اول بشم به آرزوم میرسم
> شاید با خودت بگی نمیشه و مال کسایی دیگه هست و الان همه همینو میگن دو روز دیگه توقع میاد پایین
> ولی من سعی میکنم همه 270 تا سوال رو پاسخ بدم
> و چه بسا همه رو 100 بزنم!!!! 
> به هر حال باید خیلی کار حرفه ای باشه تا نتیجه بده
> بعد اعلام نتایج میشه یک ماه خوب بهش فکر کرد
> ...


*موضوع خیلی جالبیه حتما 
نه چرا غیر ممکن باشه بالاخره یه نفر رتبه 1 خواهد شد یا شما یا دیگری چرا شما نشید 
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام 
> 
> از 13 بهمن دقیقا 17 ماه مونده به کنکور 1401 کسایی که تو این فروم هدفشون مثل من کنکور 1401 اعلام حضور کنن 
> 
> 1 - خودم ( فارغ التحصیل ) رشته تجربی هدف داروی تهران


*اگه یه  نفر تو این انجمن باشه که تاپیک زده باشه و بعد به هدفش رسیده باشه ایشون هستن به نظرم البته ایشون نرسیدن به هدفشون ولی مطمئنم میرسن چون آدم حسابی تشریف دارن امیدوارم تصورم از ایشون درست باشه چون خیلی خوشحال میشم 
از وقتی هم که تاپیک رو زدن رفتن پی درس و دارن تلاش میکنن*

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## pari_tvk

منم یک صفر کیلومتری ۲۶ ساله هستم و سردرگم������

----------


## میکاسا آکرمن

منم کنکوری 1401 ام
انشالله دندون قبولم...

----------


## Amir_rezaa

سلام
من هم یک چهارصدویکیم
تجربی
یه نفر که پایه درسه بیاد باهم شروع کنیم
یکی که مجبورم کنه هر روز بخونم :/

----------


## asalshah

_منم یک عدد دانشجو ژنتیک (ترم اخر) که قصد دارم 1401 کنکور بدم البته انسانی 
پ.ن:چون که رشته تجربی رو خانواده انتخاب کردن و علاقه نداشتم .....دعا کنید همه بتونیم به آرزوهامون برسیم_

----------


## ریحانه کنکوری

سلام یکی لطفا بگه که چطوری می تونم  تایپک بزنم شبیه شما؟

----------


## _Neo_

*​منم هستم , البته بعد از سال ها دوری از درس و دانشگاه*

----------


## Whistleblower

منم یدونه کنکوری ۹۸ سابقم که میخوام مجددا ۱۴۰۱ کنکور بدم.
پ.ن: امروز شروع کردم به خوندن دیدم هیچیییییی یادم نیست حتی ریاضی متوسطه اول  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## _Joseph_

> منم یدونه کنکوری ۹۸ سابقم که میخوام مجددا ۱۴۰۱ کنکور بدم.
> پ.ن: امروز شروع کردم به خوندن دیدم هیچیییییی یادم نیست حتی ریاضی متوسطه اول


*تابستون برای همین کاره بچسب به پایه و جاهای دست و پاگیر*  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------

